# Dubia roaches deserve more credit!



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Like many I started my own Dubia roach colony. The reason I stopped was because despite the fact they couldnt climb/fly, I kept finding escapee's in my house. I feed 100's of locusts a week and never have much trouble with escappee's.

So what did I do? I fed a lot of them off but decided to "kill" the last few off so I could get rid of the bulky tub. I stuck them outside to cool down and die. I forgot about the box for about 4 months and have only just found it again and opened it. to my surprise. there were a load of roaches still in there, moving around! They had survived temps that dropped to -8*c 

People reccomend these as feeders as you dont get escapee's and even if you do, they cant survive at room temperature. For me, both of those have been proven wrong!


----------



## Nigel_wales (Mar 24, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> Like many I started my own Dubia roach colony. The reason I stopped was because despite the fact they couldnt climb/fly, I kept finding escapee's in my house. I feed 100's of locusts a week and never have much trouble with escappee's.
> 
> So what did I do? I fed a lot of them off but decided to "kill" the last few off so I could get rid of the bulky tub. I stuck them outside to cool down and die. I forgot about the box for about 4 months and have only just found it again and opened it. to my surprise. there were a load of roaches still in there, moving around! They had survived temps that dropped to -8*c
> 
> People reccomend these as feeders as you dont get escapee's and even if you do, they cant survive at room temperature. For me, both of those have been proven wrong!


Lol I've only ever found 1 escapee : victory: I have a few thousand too.


----------



## adamobie1 (May 27, 2009)

*Dubai Roaches*

Hi,

Does this mean you are now selling them off or just praising the little fellas!

:2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

If they are in a open box outside in temps below zero they die off in one night. 

What people say is that even if they escape they can't breed at room temperature, they will still survive but there isn't any chance of them breeding up and infesting your house.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

they go dormant and die at very low temps, however they dont breed at room temp, and you will find flat, malnourished escapees on occasion.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i had a male escape and run up the leg of my jeans while i was pulling out extra males. i think they can escape if they can get their leg hooked over the top. :lol2: also the males may have one flight in them, is that right? i kee pa lid on mine just in case.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

The males can fly quite well once in the air, it's taking off they aren't very good at :lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

like albatross' in reverse?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

madavies65 said:


> however they dont breed at room temp,


Plenty people say this...but I have to disagree.
Now fair enough, they do take alot longer, but the following pic is what my colony currently stands at after buying 50 woodlice-sized babies back in August 2008.
They've never had any extra permanent heat source, but one end of their tub is next to a radiator (Although it isn't on much, maybe 5hrs a day during the winter and 1hr now)


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Plenty people say this...but I have to disagree.
> Now fair enough, they do take alot longer, but the following pic is what my colony currently stands at after buying 50 woodlice-sized babies back in August 2008.
> They've never had any extra permanent heat source, but one end of their tub is next to a radiator (Although it isn't on much, maybe 5hrs a day during the winter and 1hr now)
> 
> image


You obviously have a warm house and they are next to a radiator in a box so I don't think that counts as them breeding at room temperature.

When people say they wont breed at room temperature they are talking about escapees breeding under the carpet..... 

Everyone knows if you put them in a box next to a radiator they will breed :whistling2:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

i have prob half a million roaches and i can tell u they dont breed at room temps, however given the heat will breed like mad

check out my site for more info

tony


----------

